
Boswell's Life of Dissipation - jseliger
http://standpointmag.co.uk/node/5327/full
======
timje1
Extracts of a drinking diary of an 18th century alcoholic is highly unrelated
to modern tech startups, but entertaining nonetheless.

I salute HN for bringing it to the frontpage.

